# Guitar Tuners, recommendations



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the best mobile/handheld tuner out there. I have a Korg Tone Works DTR-2 in the rack but am looking for a handheld unit. I see tons of them in the stores but have not really tried any of them. Prices are also all over the place. I don't want to spend a ton if I don't have to but on the other hand don't want a really cheap one. Acoustic/Electric would be the best.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got he Peterson Strobostomp.. its supposto be the best one out there. I love it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Seiko makes real good hand helds. I have one for my Acoustics and when my Strobostomp isn't handy.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

flashPUNK said:


> I've got he Peterson Strobostomp.. its supposto be the best one out there. I love it.


What do these go for retail?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ive got a korg tuner i payed 20 bucks for. Does bass and guitar. Can adjust the pitch(hhz) and it p[lays the notes


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What do these go for retail?


$300+

If you are looking for a handheld it's definately not the way to go. It doesn't have a mic so tuning your acoustic without a pickup just isn't possible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> $300+
> 
> If you are looking for a handheld it's definately not the way to go. It doesn't have a mic so tuning your acoustic without a pickup just isn't possible.


Yes, I am looking for something a lot cheaper than that. I have the Korg Rack unit. Just looking for a hand held with the mic.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

the one i mentioned has a mic or input jack 20$ at long and mcquade in burlington brand new


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> the one i mentioned has a mic or input jack 20$ at long and mcquade in burlington brand new



I have this 1 too (korg GA-30) great tuner for the price and it does a decent job on the intonation as well.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Korg Tm-40*

I just picked up a Korg TM-40 that seems to have a decent tuner and also a built in metronome. I went a few years without a tuner, simply tuning to any particular CD I might be playing along to. 

I finally broke down and bought this unit, and I am getting a lot of use out of the metronome while trying to learn how to flatpick. I used to play saxaphone with a metronome all the time, which I attribute to having a developed a fairly decent sense of time. 

I strum to the metronome occasionally as a reality check...I found there are a number of songs where I move time around a bit, so this has definitely helped me to stay on track a little better.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have this one








the Seiko ST757. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

I use an Ibanez tuner. Payed 20$ for it in a shop, it does the job. I only need it to tune my low E string anyways, the rest I do by ear.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

i used a $30 red fender hand held tuner for 5 years , did the job many gigs. 
i wouldnt put it in line for obvious reasons and just tuned inbetween sets . was a bit of a pain. i finally got a pedal tuner that i can put in line and feel ok with it. got a new korg dt-10 for $100 cdn on ebay. i wanted a strobostomp but i have a hard time getting that kind of money together.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have the DT-10, and it's an awesome tuner too.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a Yamaha YT-150 does bass and guitar, You can chance the pitch; The note (1 or 2 ect octive higher or lower), Icant remember the price but it wasent verry expensive.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

another vote for Seiko. The cents function is GREAT for intonation. My only complaint is it's a bit hard to read the display on stage (the red-green lights are fine for that though).
I gave my Korg tuner to my singer after I tried the Seiko.
Best buy for the buck IMO.


----------

